# Jarrylo



## dicko (21/1/15)

http://www.yakimavalleyhops.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=Jarrylo&Submit=

This sounds like an interesting variety.

Is it available in Australia yet....anyone?


----------



## n87 (21/1/15)

Barleyman had some last year... and i got myself 100g which is still sitting in the freezer

http://www.barleyman.com.au/products/hops/jarrylo-hops.html


----------



## Yob (21/1/15)

also HERE and HERE


----------

